# ¿Una o varias razas humanas?



## Víctor Pérez

Petición: no quisiera que este hilo derivase en una discusión sobre el racismo o la xenofobia; no es la intención (además de que esas cuestiones ya han sido ampliamente debatidas en otros hilos).

Recientemente, en un hilo lingüístico, se suscitó una discusión sobre si la especie humana está compuesta por una sola o por varias razas.

Personalmente, pienso que la raza humana es única ya que ha sido más que demostrado que todos descendemos del mismo orden de primates superiores: el homínido. 

Para mí, lo que se suele llamar “las diversas razas humanas” no son más que poblaciones con rasgos físicos característicos similares entre sí: color de piel y de pelo, rasgos faciales, forma del párpado superior (epicanto), etc., es decir, diferencias estrictamente superficiales. Pero, biológicamente hablando, no existen diferencias entre unas poblaciones y otras.

¿Qué se opina de ello en vuestros países o en vuestro entorno? ¿Qué percepción tenéis de ello? ¿Cuál es vuestra opinión?


----------



## alexacohen

Bueno... Yo pienso lo mismo que tú. 
Lo que no sé es si mi opinión sirve de algo, puesto que también soy española. 
Será un rasgo cultural de por lo menos dos españoles.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me alegro de verte por aqui, *Alexa*, y gracias por aportar tu opinión que, por supuesto, sirve de mucho pese a que también seas española: en mi barrio no todos están de acuerdo conmigo al respecto y me gustaría conocer aquí los argumentos a favor y en contra, asi como otros criterios.


----------



## Horazio

Para mi se trata de RAZAS ,muchas razas pero ahora estan desapareciendo .
Hibridacion salvaje en los ultimos tiempos...


----------



## alexacohen

Creo sinceramente que no se puede dar una opinión totalmente científica. Sobre todo porque los científicos aún están discutiendo .
Pero en un mundo en el que las poblaciones se han estado moviendo y mezclando desde hace milenios hablar de diferentes razas es una tontería. Estaba admitido que había dos diferentes razas humanas: el hombre de Neanderthal y el hombre de Cro-Magnon. Que nunca se habían mezclado y que los Neanderthales se habían extinguido, más o menos hace 50.000 años.
En Vindija, Croacia, se han encontrado esqueletos que presentan características de las dos razas. De momento, teoría discutida en el Journal of Human Evolution.
Pero toda la raza humana ha evolucionado a partir del mismo origen.
El resto, es Historia (y nunca mejor dicho).


----------



## plazoleta

Yo pienso que somos una sola raza, independientemente de las implicaciones ideológicas del término, que las tiene, porque me parece recordar que he leído estudios sobre el tema en alguna parte que así lo intentaban demostrar, y supongo que de alguna manera me convencieron. Quizá haya que ser un experto en antropología para tenerlo claro.

Pero yo no diría que esta sea la opinión mayoritaria a mi alrededor. Mi percepción es que la gente generalmente habla de razas cuando se refiere a "los negros", "los chinos", "los blancos"..., como variantes diferentes de la especie humana, sin pararse a pensar en si científicamente eso tiene algún sentido. Como mucho, para evitar las connotaciones ideológicas del término, lo cambian por "etnia", pero viniendo a significar lo mismo.


----------



## cuchuflete

plazoleta said:


> Pero yo no diría que esta sea la opinión mayoritaria a mi alrededor. Mi percepción es que la gente generalmente habla de razas cuando se refiere a "los negros", "los chinos", "los blancos"..., como variantes diferentes de la especie humana, sin pararse a pensar en si científicamente eso tiene algún sentido. Como mucho, para evitar las connotaciones ideológicas del término, lo cambian por "etnia", pero viniendo a significar lo mismo.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con plazoleta.  Decimos _la raza humana_, pero no se puede negar que mucha gente también habla de _la raza negra_, _la raza blanca_, etc.  En cuanto a la biología, hay ligeras diferencias de clasificacíon dentro de especies.  La importancia de estas desde el punto de vista cultural, o no tiene importancia alguna, o es fundamental, según la perspectiva de cada grupo o individuo.


----------



## Outsider

Estoy de acuerdo con usted, Víctor, y además es lo que dice la ciencia también:

American Anthropological Association Statement on "Race"
AAPA Statement on Biological Aspects of Race
The Race Question - Unesco (pdf)​
Las llamadas razas humanas son realidades sociales, no biológicas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

cuchuflete said:


> En cuanto a la biología, hay ligeras diferencias de clasificacíon dentro de especies. .


 
¿Dentro de la especie humana?


----------



## cuchuflete

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¿Dentro de la especie humana?



Has escrito lo siguiente arriba:



> lo que se suele llamar “las diversas razas humanas” no son más que poblaciones con rasgos físicos característicos similares entre sí: color de piel y de pelo, rasgos faciales, forma del párpado superior (epicanto), etc., es decir, diferencias estrictamente superficiales.



Son diferencias físicas.  Para mí y muchos más, estas distinciones no significan que somos más de una raza.  Para otras personas, estas diferencias "estrictamente superficiales" son muestras de divisiones dentro de la especie humana.  

No soy biólogo.  No sé si un perro Chesapeake Bay Retriever se considera de la misma raza que un Collie.  Son distintas en lo físico, pero los dos son perros.  

Has preguntado como se ve el asunto en various países, y creo que en la mayoría de los países que conozco hay una variedad de perspectivas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ahora sí te entiendo, *cuchuflete*, y estamos de acuerdo. Lo que me despistó fue que pusiste *especies*, al plural.


----------



## Josita

En mi pais hace mucho discutimos ese problema de concepto.Yo creo que somos unicos,hijos de un solo Dios,o algo asi...No quiero cambiar el tema para la religion,no es eso.Sé que el color de piel puede ser diferente,asi como yo soy morena hay otras personas blancas y negras e etc,pero todos iguales


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

El término *raza* refiere a cada uno de los grupos en que se subdividen las especies (humanas y no humanas). Las categorías raciales humanas más usadas están basadas en los caracteres biológicos visibles (especialmente el color de piel y las características faciales), los genes, y la identificación propia. El concepto de raza y la agrupación en razas específicas varía según la cultura y el tiempo. A menudo desata polémicas por razones científicas o por su impacto en la identidad social y la identidad política.


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

Desde los años 1940, los científicos evolucionistas han rechazado la conceptualización de raza donde un número finito de características esenciales pueden usarse para determinar el número de razas. Muchos científicos evolucionistas y sociales  opinan que a la definición común de raza, o a cualquier definición de raza relativa a los humanos, le falta rigor y validez taxomónica Argumentan que son imprecisas y arbitrarias, y que las razas observadas varían según la cultura examinada.


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

La mayor parte de científicos y antropólogos postulan que la especie humana está compuesta por una única raza aunque ésta se divide en diferentes orígenes étnicos, que a su vez se dividen en pueblos.


----------



## Kangy

Yo creo que la expresión la *raza humana* es errónea, puesto que se trata de la *especie humana*. Sería comparable al caso de los perros, por ejemplo. No se habla extensivamente de la *raza canina*, sino de la *especie canina*, a su vez subdividida en diferentes *razas*. Lo bueno es que los perros no discriminan a otros perros de razas diferentes. Deberíamos aprender de ellos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Carmen Díaz C said:


> El término *raza* refiere a cada uno de los grupos en que se subdividen las especies (humanas y no humanas). Las categorías raciales humanas más usadas están basadas en los caracteres biológicos visibles (especialmente el color de piel y las características faciales), los genes, y la identificación propia. El concepto de raza y la agrupación en razas específicas varía según la cultura y el tiempo. A menudo desata polémicas por razones científicas o por su impacto en la identidad social y la identidad política.


 


Carmen Díaz C said:


> Desde los años 1940, los científicos evolucionistas han rechazado la conceptualización de raza donde un número finito de características esenciales pueden usarse para determinar el número de razas. Muchos científicos evolucionistas y sociales opinan que a la definición común de raza, o a cualquier definición de raza relativa a los humanos, le falta rigor y validez taxomónica Argumentan que son imprecisas y arbitrarias, y que las razas observadas varían según la cultura examinada.


 


Carmen Díaz C said:


> La mayor parte de científicos y antropólogos postulan que la especie humana está compuesta por una única raza aunque ésta se divide en diferentes orígenes étnicos, que a su vez se dividen en pueblos.


 
*Carmen*, agradezco las transcripciones que haces de la Wikipedia. 
No obstante, además de ello, lo interesante de verdad sería conocer tu opinión personal, cuanto más sencilla, más valiosa.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Kangy said:


> Lo bueno es que los perros no discriminan a otros perros de razas diferentes. Deberíamos aprender de ellos


 
Muy buena conclusión, *Kangy*, pese a que se salga un poco del tema.


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

Víctor:
Yo utilice la palabra raza y no fue en el sentido de discriminar, sino en el sentido de las diferencias que se muestran en lo que respecta ha la hermosura de cada una, pero no fue empleada por eso Aclaro que raza puede ser humana y no humana,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Carmen Díaz C said:


> Víctor:
> Yo utilice la palabra raza y no fue en el sentido de discriminar, sino en el sentido de las diferencias que se muestran en lo que respecta ha la hermosura de cada una, pero no fue empleada por eso Aclaro que raza puede ser humana y no humana,


 
Lo entendimos todos perfectamente, *Carmen*. Mis afirmaciones no iban en ese sentido sino en el de aclararlo. Y me alegro que lo hagas ahora.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

Gracias por entenderlo , es por eso que busque la informacion que se acercara mas al empleo que utilice de la palabra, en el sentido de respaldar con algo mas cientifico como una definicion mas completa,
un afecutoso saludo


----------



## Joca

Víctor Pérez said:


> Petición: no quisiera que este hilo derivase en una discusión sobre el racismo o la xenofobia; no es la intención (además de que esas cuestiones ya han sido ampliamente debatidas en otros hilos).
> 
> Recientemente, en un hilo lingüístico, se suscitó una discusión sobre si la especie humana está compuesta por una sola o por varias razas.
> 
> Personalmente, pienso que la raza humana es única ya que ha sido más que demostrado que todos descendemos del mismo orden de primates superiores: el homínido.
> 
> Para mí, lo que se suele llamar “las diversas razas humanas” no son más que poblaciones con rasgos físicos característicos similares entre sí: color de piel y de pelo, rasgos faciales, forma del párpado superior (epicanto), etc., es decir, diferencias estrictamente superficiales. Pero, biológicamente hablando, no existen diferencias entre unas poblaciones y otras.
> 
> ¿Qué se opina de ello en vuestros países o en vuestro entorno? ¿Qué percepción tenéis de ello? ¿Cuál es vuestra opinión?


 

Perdão se escrevo em português (minha língua): não domino o espanhol, e naturalmente é mais rápido expressar-me em português.

Infelizmente, o conceito de raça, além de ser muito complexo e algo obscuro, está carregado de conotações emocionais. Se pudéssemos nos desvencilhar delas, seria mais fácil discutir o tema.

Em meu país, a idéia de raça e as diferenças entre elas são muito vivas. No entanto, também acontece entre nós um fenômeno interessante e que começa a se tornar universal: a miscigenação. Em breve, daqui a umas décadas, poderemos falar de uma raça "brasileira", que não será nem branca, nem negra, nem ameríndia, mas uma mistura das três. 

Originalmente, as raças foram respostas adaptativas ao ambiente: a cor, o formato do nariz, o tipo sanguíneo, a gordura corporal, etc, facilitam a vida do indivíduo em determinado meio. 

Com os deslocamentos das raças e com os (des)encontros entre elas, esse quadro se tornou cada vez mais complexo. A raça ganhou contornos históricos, sociais, ideológicos, e o sentido biológico passou a um segundo plano. 

Minha percepção é que as raças (ainda) existem, mas a tendência é que se unifiquem, ou pelo menos se tornem um contínuo, uma gradação, sem grandes saltos, tais como ainda se observam. E assim o conceito perderá um tanto a sua importância. 

Não sei se respondi aa suas perguntas...


----------



## alexacohen

Dearest, dearest Joca:

(It's so good to have you again here. Your opinion, your common sense, your intelligence are invaluable. And your Spanish is very good ).


> The Germanic inhabitant of the American continent, who has remained racially pure and unmixed, rose to be master of the continent; he will remain the master as long as he does not fall a victim to defilement of the blood.
> 
> Adolf Hitler, _Mein Kampf_





> Genetic studies in the late 20th century denied the existence of biogenetically distinct races, and scholars now argue that “races” are cultural interventions reflecting specific attitudes and beliefs that were imposed on different populations in the wake of western European conquests beginning in the 15th century.
> 
> From the_ Encyclopaedia britannica_





> I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character.
> 
> Martin Luther King,_ I have a dream._





> Originally Posted by *Joca*
> No entanto, também acontece entre nós um fenômeno interessante e que começa a se tornar universal: a miscigenação. Em breve, daqui a umas décadas, poderemos falar de uma raça "brasileira", que não será nem branca, nem negra, nem ameríndia, mas uma mistura das três.


Let all of us share the dream.


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

absolutamente de acuerdo Joca


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Joca said:


> Infelizmente, o conceito de raça, além de ser muito complexo e algo obscuro, está carregado de conotações emocionais. ...


 
De acuerdo con la existencia de una carga de connotaciones emocionales.



> Em meu país, a idéia de raça e as diferenças entre elas são muito vivas. No entanto, também acontece entre nós um fenômeno interessante e que começa a se tornar universal: a miscigenação. Em breve, daqui a umas décadas, poderemos falar de uma raça "brasileira", que não será nem branca, nem negra, nem ameríndia, mas uma mistura das três.


 
Bueno, yo entiendo que si eso ocurre, lo que se unificará será el aspecto.



> Originalmente, as raças foram respostas adaptativas ao ambiente: a cor, o formato do nariz, o tipo sanguíneo, a gordura corporal, etc, facilitam a vida do indivíduo em determinado meio.


 
Aquí discrepo, *Joca*: nos hemos adaptado al medio ambiente sin dejar nunca de ser la misma raza. Solo variaron algunos rasgos externos para una mejor adaptación. Biológicamente, seguíamos siendo la misma raza pese a que el aspecto exterior variara.



> Não sei se respondi aa suas perguntas


 
Muchas gracias, *Joca*.


----------



## gato2

Es una pregunta dificil e interesante pero seguramente necesitariamos un biologo para que la contestara. 

Logicamente todos somos una misma especie pero no se si la diferencias que hay entre nosotros nos hace tan diferentes para separarnos en razas. O dicho de otra manera, en el mundo animal ¿que es lo que se considera para decir que dos animales de la misma especie se dividen en dos razas distintas? ¿y esa misma valoracion se puede aplicar a los humanos tambien, teniendo en cuenta que al fin y al cabo somos animales tambien?

Yo no tengo respuesta, pero creo que sea la que sea es puramente cientifica y no tiene nada que ver con valoraciones morales o sociales.


----------



## Aderyn

gato2 said:


> en el mundo animal ¿que es lo que se considera para decir que dos animales de la misma especie se dividen en dos razas distintas? ¿y esa misma valoracion se puede aplicar a los humanos tambien, teniendo en cuenta que al fin y al cabo somos animales tambien?


A mí también me gustaría saber lo mismo. ¿Alguien lo puede explicar, por favor?

Is there any other type of animal that can be found all over the globe that differs so little as we humans apparently do. If not, why are we so unique?



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> No soy biólogo. No sé si un perro Chesapeake Bay Retriever se considera de la misma raza que un Collie. Son distintas en lo físico, pero los dos son perros.


This is what I don't quite understand. So we humans are all belong to the same species...but only in the same way that dogs do?

(By the way, please carry on the discussion in Spanish, Portuguese or whatever ).


----------



## Joca

Víctor Pérez said:


> De acuerdo con la existencia de una carga de connotaciones emocionales.
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, yo entiendo que si eso ocurre, lo que se unificará será el aspecto.
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí discrepo, *Joca*: nos hemos adaptado al medio ambiente sin dejar nunca de ser la misma raza. Solo variaron algunos rasgos externos para una mejor adaptación. Biológicamente, seguíamos siendo la misma raza pese a que el aspecto exterior variara.
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias, *Joca*.


 
De acordo. Talvez por isso, devemos usar as raças apenas para descrever as pessoas, não para classificá-las.


----------



## alexacohen

> Originally Posted by *Aderyn*
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cuchuflete*
> No soy biólogo. No sé si un perro Chesapeake Bay Retriever se considera de la misma raza que un Collie. Son distintas en lo físico, pero los dos son perros.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I don't quite understand. So we humans are all belong to the same species...but only in the same way that dogs do?
Click to expand...

Don't forget that we are animals, too. I'm not a biologist, either. I'm not sure that "dog" is a species. Isn't "Canis" the species? Canis Lupus, Canis Canis, Canis Vulpes... And Canis Vulgaris, usually known as "mongrel"  .
I think that the point is that we use the word "race", when applied to dogs, merely as a description of the physical characteristics of a Collie or a Chihuahua. The word race doesn't have any negative connotations when applied to animals. True, an Alaskan Malamute doesn't look quite like a Pekingese, but what we take into consideration is their loving souls, not the different characteristics and colours of their fur.


----------



## Guachipem

Voy a decir lo que a mí me enseñaron en el colegio hace ya bastante tiempo:

Todos los seres humanos pertenecen a la misma especie (la humana), pero estamos divididos en cuatro troncos raciales: caucasoides, mongoloides, australoides y negroides. 

No sé hasta que punto será cierto, porque ya he comprobado que casi todo lo que me enseñaron en el colegio estaba mal, incompleto, hay más teorías sobre lo mismo o después de que me lo enseñaran se descubrió que no era así exactamente. 

Lo que yo creo es que aunque todos pertenecemos a la misma especie, hace varios miles de años la especie humana se separó en varios grupos, y en cada uno de ellos evolucionó de modo ligeramente diferente para adaptarse mejor al medio. Y está claro que tenemos nuestras diferencias, no hay más que ver las olimpiadas. ¿De qué color son la mayoría de los corredores? ¿y de los nadadores? Algunas "razas" sudan más que otras, algunas ven en la oscuridad mejor que otras, algunas son más propensas a ciertas enfermedades... todo está en la genética. Yo no soy biólogo, pero si no me equivoco un científico te diría que todos pertenecemos a la misma especie, porque el ADN es compatible al 100% (estoy casi seguro). Lo que pasa es que en cada población han proliferado diferentes genes. Actualmente ya no estamos aislados, y ya estamos bastante mezclados. Quedan pocas personas de "raza pura", y los genes que antes sólo tenía la población de cierto lugar andan por todo el mundo. Supongo que llegará el día en que esos diferentes troncos raciales que evolucionaron por separado hace tanto tiempo volverán a estar unidos, y eso hará que no nos dividamos en diferentes especies, pero estoy seguro de que si cada uno de esos diferentes grupos se hubiera quedado aislado durante cien mil años más, para entonces ya habría diferentes especies.


----------



## Fernando

I am not very sure what scholars mean when they say there are not races. If they mean that races are a continuum and very intermixed through the years I could understand it, but there are real difference among people around the world. If you place me in the middle of, say, Kinshasha, and ask the people who is not "of their race" I suspect which the answer would be.

Furthermore, there are a few drugs (medicaments) which have different performances in blacks and whites.

Of course, race is irrelevant when compared to gender or age but saying that there are no "races" is no panacea against racism.



Kangy said:


> Lo bueno es que los perros no discriminan a otros perros de razas diferentes. Deberíamos aprender de ellos



I beg to disagree. Dogs do "discriminate" other races.

Thanks God, we are better than dogs (are we?).


----------



## ampurdan

Supongo que sí, es un concepto cultural. 

Si me permitís un símil de estar por casa y cogido por los pelos:

Todo el mundo sabe lo sacrosanta que es la pasta en Italia. Distinguen entre "penne" y "macheroni" (y aun "pennette" y "macheroncini") cuando en España llamamos a todo eso comúnmente "macarrones", distinguen entre "papardelle", "tagliatelle" y "fettucine", cuando la gente de aquí se refiere a todo eso como "tallarines". A veces, porque no apreciamos bien la diferencia, otras, porque no las juzgamos importantes. Al fin y al cabo, todo es pasta y punto.

Y eso que la pasta todo sale de un mismo molde y se presta mucho mejor a las clasificaciones. Pero, ¿las personas? 

Sinceramente, la clasificación es difícil. Igual cada uno tiene su idea prototípica de "blanco", "negro", "asiático", etc. pero la realidad es muy diversa, el "homo sapiens" no es como la pasta, no hay un molde para "caucásicos", otro para "amerindios", otro para "afroamericanos" y cualquier otro término parecido. Hay muchos casos en la frontera en los que le asignamos una raza u otra a una persona según el entorno cultural del que procede. 

Nunca he entendido muy bien la necesidad que tienen algunos gobiernos de clasificar a sus ciudadanos según esas etiquetas. 

Las películas nos tienen acostumbrados a oír lo de: "Varón, caucásico, corpulento, tal y cual". ¿Ese caucásico no es muy confuso? ¿Qué ocurre cuando un "caucásico" de pelo oscuro se ha ido a la playa, se ha dejado barba y se viste de manera poco "caucásica"? ¿Le sirve de algo eso a la policía? Ya puestos, podrían usar términos como "negro chocolate", "chocolate con leche", "color canela", "vainilla", "blanco calamar", "gamba", "pimentón rojo". El uso que se hace de "caucásico" no me parece muy distinto a decir, por ejemplo, con pinta de muy religioso y votante del partido conservador.

Para una descripción policial puede tener un pase, pero miren aquí la clasificación de razas que hacía el Reino Unido en 2001. Distinguen entre "blanco británico" y "cualquier otro blanco". ¿Realmente son más distintos entre sí el color blanquito medio de Londres y el de Amsterdam, que el blanco de Edimburgo y el de Atenas, por decir algo? Está claro que el concepto de raza que manejan es plenamente cultural, pero ¿qué sentido tiene eso?


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:


> Nunca he entendido muy bien la necesidad que tienen algunos gobiernos de clasificar a sus ciudadanos según esas etiquetas.



One reason (which I do not endorse) is to monitorize if a cover discrimination is taken place and to support positive discrimination. If you decide to give subsidies to, say, black students, you should state who is "black".



ampurdan said:


> "Varón, caucásico, corpulento, tal y cual". ¿Ese caucásico no es muy confuso?



I do not think so. In Spain, if you are saying he is "varón", you are "eliminating" 50% of population, if "negro" you are eliminating 95% or so.

In a description, you should give his "strange" features. If you do not say he has a big scar through his face, I would assume he has not. If you do not say he is black, I would assume he is white, and so. 



ampurdan said:


> Para una descripción policial puede tener un pase, pero miren aquí la clasificación de razas que hacía el Reino Unido en 2001. Distinguen entre "blanco británico" y "cualquier otro blanco". ¿Realmente son más distintos entre sí el color blanquito medio de Londres y el de Amsterdam, que el blanco de Edimburgo y el de Atenas, por decir algo? Está claro que el concepto de raza que manejan es plenamente cultural, pero ¿qué sentido tiene eso?



Well, UK is another continent, you know?


----------



## roseruf

Hola a todos,
  Soy bióloga, especializada en genética molecular humana, no evolutiva, por lo que me salgo de mi tema, pero repescando el baúl de los recuerdos quisiera hacer algunos comentarios, por si sirven. El post es muy largo (perdón, perdón, perdón...), podéis saltar directamente a las conclusiones.

Algunos conceptos que hay que definir:
  El concepto de especie es más o menos simple de definir, ha de existir una barrera reproductiva entre distintos organismos emparentados para que se los pueda catalogar como especies distintas. 
  Dicen que la biología es la ciencia del “pero” ya que siempre hay excepciones, pero en la especie humana no las hay, no nos cruzamos con nuestros parientes más próximos (primates) porque es biológicamente imposible (no voy a entrar en detalles). Así, hablamos de *especie* humana, no de la *raza* humana.
  El termino raza siempre ha sido mas complicado. Han de existir *toda una serie de características* que se puedan considerar definitorias de un grupo o población para definirlo como raza. Eso, en el ser humano, es casi imposible. 
  Yo diría que la diferencia está en que, en animales, a través de los retrocruzamientos (emparejar a individuos entre miembros de su misma familia o grupo familiar) se constituyen individuos con unos rasgos muy característicos, que es lo que llamamos razas. Y sí, los perros son el mejor ejemplo. Entre razas no existen barreras reproductivas, por lo que se podrían cruzar y, en ese caso, dejarían de ser “un perro de raza”. Evolutivamente, las razas son fruto del aislamiento. Perros de la raza A pueden quedar aislados del resto en un entorno determinado y, a través de los siglos, terminar constituyendo una población estable distinta de las demás, una raza B. Suficientemente distinta para considerarse _raza_. Y con más tiempo, incluso una nueva especie.
  A lo largo de la evolución, el ser humano (como el resto de los animales), ha ido colonizando nuevas áreas, por lo que los individuos mejor adaptados a esas áreas sobreviven, evolucionando de modo distinto a otras poblaciones. 

Conclusiones personales
  El problema al hablar de razas humanas es precisamente, el aislamiento. Son muy pocas las étnias que han quedado realmente aisladas del resto y que, por lo tanto, podamos realmente considerarlas de otra raza. De hecho, no sé si realmente hay alguna. El hombre es viajero por naturaleza. Así es que, a lo largo del planeta, existen gradientes étnicos, un flujo continúo entre poblaciones limítrofes, lo que hace absurdo hablar de razas ya que es imposible encontrar a un individuo puro, todos somos mezclas de invasores, colonos, secuestradores de mujeres, mercaderes de esclavos, mercaderes a palo seco, del caudillo poblado vecino... Por eso, no podemos hablar de raza humana, al menos ya a estas alturas de nuestra historia, ya que estamos demasiado entremezclados. 

Comentario adicional:
  Y aunque esto no viene a cuento, para evitar tintes razistas, esa falta de pureza constituye una gran ventaja evolutiva ya que nos permite adaptarnos a cambios en nuestro entorno. Las razas puras tienen utilidad en ganadería, horticultura y jardinería pero poco más. A la ventaja intrínseca de los mestizajes se la llama vigor híbrido.


  Mil perdones por este post tan largísimo!
  Saludos,
  Roser


----------



## Aderyn

ampurdan said:


> Para una descripción policial puede tener un pase, pero miren aquí la clasificación de razas que hacía el Reino Unido en 2001. Distinguen entre "blanco británico" y "cualquier otro blanco". ¿Realmente son más distintos entre sí el color blanquito medio de Londres y el de Amsterdam, que el blanco de Edimburgo y el de Atenas, por decir algo? Está claro que el concepto de raza que manejan es plenamente cultural, pero ¿qué sentido tiene eso?


What makes you think they were saying there is something inherently different between a white person from London and one from Amsterdam? That data comes from the UK census in the section about ethnic and national backgrounds. If you are white but from a different background than British, isn't that relevant information for a census? There was also another option: "White Irish". This is because there are so many people of Irish origin in the UK. They also asked about your country of birth: England, Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland or Republic of Ireland. What makes people from those countries so different from each other and from people from other European countries? Nothing, but it was a question in the *UK census*!


----------



## alexacohen

> Originally Posted by *ampurdan*
> Está claro que el concepto de raza que manejan es plenamente cultural, pero ¿qué sentido tiene eso?


Ninguno, Ampurdán. Nosotros hicimos un bonito experimento con mi familia.
Mi primo John fué clasificado como irlandés porque es pelirrojo y con pecas; mis primas Natasha y Yolande como suecas porque son muy rubias y muy pálidas. Catherine como árabe, muy morena y con una hermosa nariz ganchuda. Suzanne como china, ese pelo tan liso y negro y esos ojos... Margaret como gitana, ese pelo, esos ojos y esa piel... yo, judía (ah, pero, ¿es una raza?) porque me delata mi nariz... No coincidía ni uno.
Todos somos primos hermanos. Aparentemente, todos pertenecemos a razas diferentes... y todos nos reímos como locos con la clasificación, exigiendo explicaciones a mi pobre abuela , "a ver, yaya, cuando el abuelo se iba de viaje, ¿tú qué hacías?"
Somos españoles, nos gusta la tortilla de patatas, el jamón serrano, Loquillo y los Trogloditas, salir de tapeo por la noche, el turrón en Navidad, "mi infancia son recuerdos de un patio de Sevilla", la paella y el pa amb tomàquet, Joaquín Sabina, el café, los carajillos, Alejandro Abenámar, los documentales de la 2, los pimientos de Padrón, Quevedo... como definición de raza se nos ajusta bastante más que la del colorido.
Experiment with my family:
My cousins were classified as: Irish (red haired), Swedish (pale and blonde), Arabic (dark skinned and big nosed), Chinese (slanted eyes and black hair), gipsy (that hair, that colour), Jew (is it a race?). No one belonged to the same race.
Funny because we're all first cousins. We pestered Granny asking her what she was up to when Grandad was away.
We're Spanish: we like Spanish omelette, Spanish cured ham, Spanish singers, Spanish Literature, Spanish coffee, Spanish paella, Spanish TV, Spanish poetry.
As a definition of "race" it suits us more than any colour based one.


----------



## Fernando

roseruf said:


> Comentario adicional:
> Y aunque esto no viene a cuento, para evitar tintes razistas, esa falta de pureza constituye una gran ventaja evolutiva ya que nos permite adaptarnos a cambios en nuestro entorno. Las razas puras tienen utilidad en ganadería, horticultura y jardinería pero poco más. A la ventaja intrínseca de los mestizajes se la llama vigor híbrido.



The only problem of human hybridation is the forecasted desaparition of blondes.


----------



## Aderyn

alexacohen said:


> Don't forget that we are animals, too. I'm not a biologist, either. I'm not sure that "dog" is a species. Isn't "Canis" the species? Canis Lupus, Canis Canis, Canis Vulpes... And Canis Vulgaris, usually known as "mongrel"  .
> I think that the point is that we use the word "race", when applied to dogs, merely as a description of the physical characteristics of a Collie or a Chihuahua. The word race doesn't have any negative connotations when applied to animals. True, an Alaskan Malamute doesn't look quite like a Pekingese, but what we take into consideration is their loving souls, not the different characteristics and colours of their fur.


Hi. I wasn't forgetting that we are animals too; in fact, that's exactly why I was asking the question. In the case of dogs, isn't it fair to say that different "breeds" (I don't know if this is the right word) have different characteristics apart from just superficial physical ones? Different temperaments, for example, or even different types of vision. Many differences, I would say.


----------



## Outsider

I would like to quote a sentence from one of the links I posted earlier:



> 3. There is great genetic diversity within all human populations. Pure races, in the sense of genetically homogenous populations, do not exist in the human species today, nor is there any evidence that they have ever existed in the past.
> 
> AAPA Statement on Biological Aspects of Race


In other words, hybridization is a fact of human life, and it has always been, as far back as we can tell.


----------



## Joca

Fernando said:


> The only problem of human hybridation is the forecasted desaparition of blondes.


 
Off topic?

Oh, come on, Fernando: actually, most blondes dye their hair, don't they? So there is no danger of extinction, as far as I know.


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:


> One reason (which I do not endorse) is to monitorize if a cover discrimination is taken place and to support positive discrimination. If you decide to give subsidies to, say, black students, you should state who is "black".


 
I'm not so sure if I endorse it or not, but right. I read that Brazil has now a tribunal in charge to decide if one person is black, in order to give her priority access to the University. Many people want to be black now. However, I'm sure that that tribunal cannot avoid arbitrary decisions.



> I do not think so. In Spain, if you are saying he is "varón", you are "eliminating" 50% of population, if "negro" you are eliminating 95% or so.


 
Well, if you, policeman A, and I, policeman B, apply "negro" to the same people it is useful, I won't deny it. I guess those who use "caucasian" are very sure about who is caucasian and who is not. I wouldn't. Things like "nariz aguileña", "piel clarita", "ojos azules", would help me more. 

Aderyn: I might have misundestood what I read, but if it is a census, why not making a question about "which country do you come from?" and another one about "what is your race?".


----------



## alexacohen

Aderyn said:


> In the case of dogs, isn't it fair to say that different "breeds" (I don't know if this is the right word) have different characteristics apart from just superficial physical ones? Different temperaments, for example, or even different types of vision. Many differences, I would say.


Hi back, Aderyn,
I'm sorry for the confusion. We have a language misunderstanding.
In Spanish, "breed" and "race" are the same:"raza". So, in the first place, the word "race" does not mean the same for you and me...
I use it as Roser uses it:


> Yo diría que la diferencia está en que, en animales, a través de los retrocruzamientos (emparejar a individuos entre miembros de su misma familia o grupo familiar) se constituyen individuos con unos rasgos muy característicos, que es lo que llamamos razas. Y sí, los perros son el mejor ejemplo.


A pure race dog is a dog that has been very carefully (and artificially) prevented from mixing up with other dogs which do not share the same physical characteristics.
But we're drifting from the subject.
We should open a thread about pets (if it is allowed).


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:


> Well, if you, policeman A, and I, policeman B, apply "negro" to the same people it is useful, I won't deny it. I guess those who use "caucasian" are very sure about who is caucasian and who is not. I wouldn't. Things like "nariz aguileña", "piel clarita", "ojos azules", would help me more.



Agreed, but I still think that colour skin is useful to distinguish people from a distance. 

Another example, when journalists say that a "cayuco" (1) is full of "subsaharianos y magrebíes". Did they ask every member of the cayuco crew to show their passports? 

Or maybe I am too cynical if I think that they simply assume that all people with black skin are from countries at the south of (not "under"="sub") Sahara and not-so-black people are from Marocco, Argelia or Tunis?

(1) Cayucos are boats used for illegal imigration to Spain via Canary Islands.


----------



## jinti

There is an interesting quiz here, which asks you to sort pictures of 20 people according to their race (US government categories of race, that is).  The pictures are tiny, but click on them to see an enlargement.

It's not so easy to see what distinguishes the "races".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

roseruf said:


> Hola a todos,
> Soy bióloga, especializada en genética molecular humana, no evolutiva, por lo que me salgo de mi tema, pero repescando el baúl de los recuerdos quisiera hacer algunos comentarios, por si sirven. El post es muy largo (perdón, perdón, perdón...), podéis saltar directamente a las conclusiones.
> 
> .......
> 
> Mil perdones por este post tan largísimo!
> Saludos,
> Roser


 
Muy interesante todo lo que dices, *roseruf*. Gracias por aportarnos tus conocimientos.

En tanto que profano, deduzco que ni siquiera deberíamos hablar de raza humana sino de *especie humana*, si es que queremos respetar la terminología en vigor.


----------



## Aderyn

ampurdan said:


> Aderyn: I might have misundestood what I read, but if it is a census, why not making a question about "which country do you come from?" and another one about "what is your race?".


That's what they did. But they didn't ask about "race", rather "ethnic background", which seems like relevant information for a census. Making the distinction between "White British" and "Other White" is obviously because it was the UK census, not because there is some fundamental difference between those groups.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ampurdan said:


> Supongo que sí, es un concepto cultural.
> 
> Si me permitís un símil de estar por casa y cogido por los pelos:
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe lo sacrosanta que es la pasta en Italia. Distinguen entre "penne" y "macheroni" (y aun "pennette" y "macheroncini") cuando en España llamamos a todo eso comúnmente "macarrones", distinguen entre "papardelle", "tagliatelle" y "fettucine", cuando la gente de aquí se refiere a todo eso como "tallarines". A veces, porque no apreciamos bien la diferencia, otras, porque no las juzgamos importantes. Al fin y al cabo, todo es pasta y punto.
> 
> Y eso que la pasta todo sale de un mismo molde y se presta mucho mejor a las clasificaciones. Pero, ¿las personas?
> 
> Sinceramente, la clasificación es difícil. Igual cada uno tiene su idea prototípica de "blanco", "negro", "asiático", etc. pero la realidad es muy diversa, el "homo sapiens" no es como la pasta, no hay un molde para "caucásicos", otro para "amerindios", otro para "afroamericanos" y cualquier otro término parecido. Hay muchos casos en la frontera en los que le asignamos una raza u otra a una persona según el entorno cultural del que procede.
> 
> Nunca he entendido muy bien la necesidad que tienen algunos gobiernos de clasificar a sus ciudadanos según esas etiquetas.
> 
> Las películas nos tienen acostumbrados a oír lo de: "Varón, caucásico, corpulento, tal y cual". ¿Ese caucásico no es muy confuso? ¿Qué ocurre cuando un "caucásico" de pelo oscuro se ha ido a la playa, se ha dejado barba y se viste de manera poco "caucásica"? ¿Le sirve de algo eso a la policía? Ya puestos, podrían usar términos como "negro chocolate", "chocolate con leche", "color canela", "vainilla", "blanco calamar", "gamba", "pimentón rojo". El uso que se hace de "caucásico" no me parece muy distinto a decir, por ejemplo, con pinta de muy religioso y votante del partido conservador.
> 
> Para una descripción policial puede tener un pase, pero miren aquí la clasificación de razas que hacía el Reino Unido en 2001. Distinguen entre "blanco británico" y "cualquier otro blanco". ¿Realmente son más distintos entre sí el color blanquito medio de Londres y el de Amsterdam, que el blanco de Edimburgo y el de Atenas, por decir algo? Está claro que el concepto de raza que manejan es plenamente cultural, pero ¿qué sentido tiene eso?


 
Divertido y sensato a la vez. ¡Bravo *Ampurdán*!



alexacohen said:


> Ninguno, Ampurdán. Nosotros hicimos un bonito experimento con mi familia.
> Mi primo John fué clasificado como irlandés porque es pelirrojo y con pecas; mis primas Natasha y Yolande como suecas porque son muy rubias y muy pálidas. Catherine como árabe, muy morena y con una hermosa nariz ganchuda. Suzanne como china, ese pelo tan liso y negro y esos ojos... Margaret como gitana, ese pelo, esos ojos y esa piel... yo, judía (ah, pero, ¿es una raza?) porque me delata mi nariz... No coincidía ni uno.
> Todos somos primos hermanos. Aparentemente, todos pertenecemos a razas diferentes... y todos nos reímos como locos con la clasificación, exigiendo explicaciones a mi pobre abuela , "a ver, yaya, cuando el abuelo se iba de viaje, ¿tú qué hacías?"
> Somos españoles, nos gusta la tortilla de patatas, el jamón serrano, Loquillo y los Trogloditas, salir de tapeo por la noche, el turrón en Navidad, "mi infancia son recuerdos de un patio de Sevilla", la paella y el pa amb tomàquet, Joaquín Sabina, el café, los carajillos, Alejandro Abenámar, los documentales de la 2, los pimientos de Padrón, Quevedo... como definición de raza se nos ajusta bastante más que la del colorido.


 
Muy divertido, *Alexa*, me has hecho reír mucho.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

jinti said:


> There is an interesting quiz here, which asks you to sort pictures of 20 people according to their race (US government categories of race, that is). The pictures are tiny, but click on them to see an enlargement.
> 
> It's not so easy to see what distinguishes the "races".


 
It looks like a training exercise for the FBI.


----------



## Aderyn

alexacohen said:


> Hi back, Aderyn,
> I'm sorry for the confusion. We have a language misunderstanding.
> In Spanish, "breed" and "race" are the same:"raza". So, in the first place, the word "race" does not mean the same for you and me...


Thanks for the explanation . I speak some Spanish, but my vocabulary is kind of limited.[/quote]


alexacohen said:


> A pure race dog is a dog that has been very carefully (and artificially) preserved from mixing up with other dogs which do not share the same physical characteristics.


But can't this also happen due to geographical isolation, for example?


----------



## Fernando

Aderyn said:


> But can't this also happen due to geographical isolation, for example?



It can, as Darwin checked in the Galapagos, but the more isolated, the smallest the group and the more "clearly identifiable" the environment, the better.

As people has a weird instict to have sex here and there and to travel, that is rarely achieved in human population.

As an example, American populations stayed apart for, maybe, thousands of years, and just a few feature separate them from Asians. When the population is very big, it tends to stay "quiet", since small variations dillute over generations.


----------



## Aderyn

jinti said:


> There is an interesting quiz here, which asks you to sort pictures of 20 people according to their race (US government categories of race, that is).  The pictures are tiny, but click on them to see an enlargement.
> 
> It's not so easy to see what distinguishes the "races".


Find a Bavarian with a moustache who tans easily and take a not very clear picture of him with shadows (and glasses) on his face. Then take another, clearer photo with a brighter exposure on a plain white background of a Palestinian (without knowing that the US government arbitrarily defines Palestinians as being "white") then ask people if they can guess if he belongs to the same ethnic group as the Bavarian guy!
As a "fun" web quiz it's okay , as anything else it's kind of laughable...


----------



## Aderyn

Fernando said:


> It can, as Darwin checked in the Galapagos, but the more isolated, the smallest the group and the more "clearly identifiable" the environment, the better.
> 
> As people has a weird instict to have sex here and there and to travel, that is rarely achieved in human population.
> 
> As an example, American populations stayed apart for, maybe, thousands of years, and just a few feature separate them from Asians. When the population is very big, it tends to stay "quiet", since small variations dillute over generations.


Muchas gracias por la info!


----------



## ampurdan

Aderyn said:


> That's what they did. But they didn't ask about "race", rather "ethnic background", which seems like relevant information for a census. Making the distinction between "White British" and "Other White" is obviously because it was the UK census, not because there is some fundamental difference between those groups.


 
Ok. I got it wrong. My apologies.


----------



## Horazio

Aderyn said:


> But can't this also happen due to geographical isolation, for example?


 
YES! This is what I think : geographical isolation is what created human razes in the past. Now due to immigration there's full hybridization going on.


----------



## cuchuflete

Horazio said:


> YES! This is what I think : geographical isolation is what created human razes in the past. Now due to immigration there's full hybridization going on.



Due to immigration?  Also due to migration long before there were defined "countries", and also due to wars and conquests.  This has been going on for many thousands of years, long before anyone was happy or unhappy about immigration.

Biologically and culturally, most of the 300 million citizens of my country are the products of hybridization resulting from immigration, with the immigrants bringing wonderful genetic characteristics from every country in Europe, Asia, Africa and the rest of the Americas.  My children have ancestors from about a dozen different countries, as 
defined by modern geographers and politicians, as well as American Indians/Native Americans/Whatever Puliticully Kerrect term you like.  If you were to trace the great-grandparents back a few thousand years more, we could probably change that
dozen countries to many dozens of countries.

A brief look at Spain would make clear that there has been a tremendous amount of hybridization over the past thousand years.  Some resulted from wars and conquests, while some is the result of immigration.  The same is true of many other countries.
This is nothing new.


----------



## alexacohen

As far as I know, Cuchu:

There were some Neanderthal people living here, then there came the Cro-magnon people from Africa, then there were the Iberos (I don't know where they came from, sorry) and the Celts who came from the North of Europe, the Phoenicians and the Greeks; then there were the Romans, and the Cartaginians (from North Africa), and the Jews; afterwards, the Suevi, the Alans, the Vandals, followed by the Visigoths (all from Northern Europe). Then there came the Berbers from North Africa, and the Arabs, and then I'm pretty sure that Columbus and his men came back here with Native Americans. French, British and Irish people made war (and love) here. People who had to emigrate during the 19th century came back with their offspring from everywhere in the world during the 20th century.
I forgot about the Philippines and the Sahara somewhere along the picture...
How's that for mixed "race"??


----------



## cuchuflete

Víctor Pérez said:


> Petición: *no quisiera que este hilo derivase en una discusión sobre el racismo o la xenofobia*; no es la intención (además de que esas cuestiones ya han sido ampliamente debatidas en otros hilos).



Nota del equipo de moderadores... 

 Debemos respetar lo que Don Víctor ha dicho al inicio
de la conversación.  Gracias.


----------



## roseruf

Víctor Pérez said:


> En tanto que profano, deduzco que ni siquiera deberíamos hablar de raza humana sino de *especie humana*, si es que queremos respetar la terminología en vigor.



 Si te refieres a todo el conjunto de la humanidad, así es. 

Supongo que el problema es que al ser humano le encantan las clasificaciones. Las necesitamos. Es una de las primeras cosas que aprende un niño, a clasificar, por formas, colores, tamaños... supongo que es una de las características de nuestra inteligencia, nos permite distinguir letras, palabras, y patrones complejos. Y nos empeñamos en clasificarnos. Así que utilizamos el término raza *por que nos es cómodo* (dejando a parte todas las connotaciones que tiene, simplemente asumiendo su uso más cotidiano y neutro). Pero eso no lo hace correcto. No existen razas humanas porque no hay poblaciones aisladas, insisto. Supongo que es simplemente un tema de vocabulario. El término raza nos es cómodo para definir rasgos poblacionales, para resaltar determinadas características. Es un término incorrecto pero es práctico. Si yo quiero evocarte la imagen de una persona asiática "prototípica" te diré que piensen en una persona de raza asiática. Será incorrecto, pero en nuestro vocabulario cotidiano cumple una función. 
A parte de eso, insisto, no se puede definir una raza en las poblaciones humanas. Y no sólo por la reciente inmigración, el contacto entre poblaciones es tan antiguo como el hombre.

Por cierto Alexa, los Neanderthales sí son de otra *especie *del género Homo (_Homo neanderthalensis_ en lugar de _Homo sapiens_).

  En la carrera de biología, en mi facultad, se hacía a los alumnos un test de clasificación como el que ha mandado jinti. Con excepción de un chico negro, todas las demás “razas” éramos el personal del departamento de genética que impartía la asignatura, incluida la “asiática”, Catalana hasta la médula...como el resto. ¡Todo un reto para los clasificadores británicos!


----------



## alexacohen

roseruf said:


> Por cierto Alexa, los Neanderthales sí son de otra *especie *del género Homo (_Homo neanderthalensis_ en lugar de _Homo sapiens_).


Ah, Roser, pero es que yo estoy entre las que creen que los _Homo neanderthalensis_ sí que se mezclaron con los _Homo sapiens_...   Vamos, como que un _Homo sapiens "hispanicus"_ se iba a parar a mirar el carnet de identidad de una atractiva _Homo neanderthalensis_ que pasase por allí  . No está demostrado que no se mezclasen en absoluto. Y mientras lo discuten, yo voto que sí.


> En la carrera de biología, en mi facultad, se hacía a los alumnos un test de clasificación como el que ha mandado jinti


Tu test de la facultad creo que arroja los mismos resultados que el test familia de Alexa... la china era andaluza hasta la médula.


----------



## Aderyn

roseruf said:


> En la carrera de biología, en mi facultad, se hacía a los alumnos un test de clasificación como el que ha mandado jinti. Con excepción de un chico negro, todas las demás “razas” éramos el personal del departamento de genética que impartía la asignatura, incluida la “asiática”, Catalana hasta la médula...como el resto. ¡Todo un reto para los clasificadores británicos!


Yes, with photography it's not that difficult to make things look how you want them to.

Sin embargo, apuesto a que si se hiciera ese test con las fotos de pasaporte de 20 personas escogidas al azar de mi ciudad (cuya población es casi 98.9% blanca británica/irlandesa, según el susodicho censo) sería bastante claro que se trataba de un grupo de personas europeas...

Por cierto, dudo que sea un reto para "los clasificadores británicos" clasificarse a sí mismos (eso es lo que se hace en un censo). Si lo fuera, no pasaría nada porque no es obligatorio contestar todas (ni ninguna) pregunta en un censo, al menos no aquí.


----------



## roseruf

alexacohen said:


> Ah, Roser, pero es que yo estoy entre las que creen que los _Homo neanderthalensis_ sí que se mezclaron con los _Homo sapiens_...   Vamos, como que un _Homo sapiens "hispanicus"_ se iba a parar a mirar el carnet de identidad de una atractiva _Homo neanderthalensis_ que pasase por allí  . No está demostrado que no se mezclasen en absoluto. Y mientras lo discuten, yo voto que sí.



Jajajaja! Vale! Me temo que la evolución humana sufre más cambios que la moda... no estoy al tanto de la nueva temporada... Pero yo tampoco creo que se hicieran muchos ascos!!


----------



## Prometo

Esta más claro que el agua limpia que somos 1 todos los seres humanos.

Los grandes sabios de la humanidad nos han tratado de convencer precisamente de eso a travez de los milenios.

Ya la ciencia genética de hoy lo ha declarado como hecho.

Sin embargo, no podemos negar las diferencias físicas y fisiológicas que existen entre ciertos grupos separados por la geografía.

Esas diferencias alimentan al racismo, tribalismo, nacionalismo, partidismo, etc.

El ser humano lleva adentro la "necesidad" de separarse en bandas de esa manera.

Todas estas realidades me llevan a concluir que el hombre tiene un problema serio entre sus manos, la solución del cual no será nada fácil.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

roseruf said:


> Si yo quiero evocarte la imagen de una persona asiática "prototípica" te diré que piensen en una persona de raza asiática. Será incorrecto, pero en nuestro vocabulario cotidiano cumple una función.


 
Sin querer hacer eufemismos, ¿por qué no decir una persona con *rasgos asiáticos*, en vez de decir una persona de *raza asiática*?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Prometo said:


> Sin embargo, no podemos negar las diferencias físicas y fisiológicas que existen entre ciertos grupos separados por la geografía.


 
No entiendo bien, *Prometo*, lo de las diferencias *fisiológicas*. ¿Podrías ampliar tu idea?


----------



## AGATHA2

Y como puede ser que nadie todavía haya mencionado que todos los seres humanos compartimos ya no sé si es el 97 o el 99% de nuestra DNA con los chimpanzés ? Y que la diferencia entre "razas" a nivel genético es tan mínima que la gran mayoria de los cientificos hace mucho que abandonaron el concepto de "razas humanas". 
El problema es que estas mínimas diferencias son muy llamativas porque colores de piel, de pelo, de ojos son las primeras caracteristicas que notamos cuando miramos una persona.


----------



## roseruf

Víctor Pérez said:


> Sin querer hacer eufemismos, ¿por qué no decir una persona con *rasgos asiáticos*, en vez de decir una persona de *raza asiática*?


 
Seria más correcto, como tu dices, pero a veces, el deje en el lenguaje nos lleva a usar términos erróneos por simple costumbre. En genética es el pan nuestro de cada día, en especial cuando aparecen noticias en la prensa. Puede ser incorrecto, pero a veces lo hace más sencillo, pero ya que esto es un foro dedicado precisamente a la lingüística: así es, hablar de razas humanas es incorrecto, lingüística y científicamente.

Respondiendo a Agatha2: el problema no es la cantidad de variación, sino dónde están esas diferencias (en qué posiciones del genoma, en qué tipo de material genético...).  Un simple cambio de *un sólo nucleótido* condena a miles de niños a vivir con fibrosis  quística, o a morir antes de los 3 años por determinadas formas del Síndrome de Gaucher, hace más altos a los individuos con Síndrome de Marfan pero más frágiles sus arterias, etc... UN sólo cambio. Entre el hombre y el chimpancé (por ejemplo) a pesar de haber muy pocas diferencias, el genoma está organizado de forma distinta, puedes verlo de modo gráfico en la web del proyecto Ensemble al escoger los distintos genomas (a la derecha, dónde dice Ensemble 46, me temo que el de gorila aun no está disponible)

Respondiendo a Victor sobre su pregunta a prometeo: existen diferencias fisiológicas entre distintas *poblaciones *humanas. El color de la piel está causado por un patrón distinto en la síntesis de melanina, y constituye una adaptación FISIOLÓGICA a distintas intensidades solares. Así como los rizos típicos de las poblaciones negroides protegen el cerebro de un exceso de calor (es como llevar gorra) y se producen por diferencias fisiológicas en la síntesis de la queratina del pelo.  Son rasgos fisiológicos que nos han permitido adaptarnos mejor hasta colonizar todo este pobre planeta, y es precisamente esa variabilidad la que nos favorece. ¡En la variedad está el gusto!

  Por cierto, parece que los de la RAE no se han actualizado, siguen hablando de “los caracteres de la *raza* negra”. Habrá que mandarles un correo!
Saludos,
Roser

_PS_. Por si alguien tiene más curiosidad en el tema, le recomiendo el libro de divulgación “Evolición Humana” de _Roger Lewin_, de la editorial Salvat. Muy ameno y asequible


----------



## alexacohen

AGATHA2 said:


> Y como puede ser que nadie todavía haya mencionado que todos los seres humanos compartimos ya no sé si es el 97 o el 99% de nuestra DNA con los chimpanzés ?


Bueno, ya es bastante complicado hablar de "razas" sin meternos en líos (y además, la palabra significa una cosa diferente para cada uno; yo, por ejemplo, confundo "raza humana" con "especie humana", como muy bien ha apuntado Roser). 
En la Edad Media se consideraba que el animal que más se parecía al ser humano era el cerdo. Los futuros médicos diseccionaban cerdos para aprender anatomía humana.
Vista la condición moral de según qué individuos, no sé yo si andarían muy descaminados .
Cenizas a las cenizas, polvo al polvo. Todos estamos hechos de la misma materia.
Y los seres humanos, de la materia con que se hacen los sueños.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

roseruf said:


> Seria más correcto, como tu dices, pero a veces, el deje en el lenguaje nos lleva a usar términos erróneos por simple costumbre. En genética es el pan nuestro de cada día, en especial cuando aparecen noticias en la prensa. Puede ser incorrecto, pero a veces lo hace más sencillo, pero ya que esto es un foro dedicado precisamente a la lingüística: así es, hablar de razas humanas es incorrecto, lingüística y científicamente.


 
Uno de los objetivos (pretenciosos) de la apertura de esta discusión era precisamente intentar llegar a un acuerdo lexicográfico para definir aquellos términos que están mal aplicados. Creo que, poco a poco, nos vamos acercando... 




> Respondiendo a Agatha2: el problema no es la cantidad de variación, sino dónde están esas diferencias (en qué posiciones del genoma, en qué tipo de material genético...). Un simple cambio de *un sólo nucleótido* condena a miles de niños a vivir con fibrosis quística, o a morir antes de los 3 años por determinadas formas del Síndrome de Gaucher, hace más altos a los individuos con Síndrome de Marfan pero más frágiles sus arterias, etc... UN sólo cambio. Entre el hombre y el chimpancé (por ejemplo) a pesar de haber muy pocas diferencias, el genoma está organizado de forma distinta, puedes verlo de modo gráfico en la web del proyecto Ensemble al escoger los distintos genomas (a la derecha, dónde dice Ensemble 46, me temo que el de gorila aun no está disponible)


 
Interesante página.



> Respondiendo a Victor sobre su pregunta a prometeo: existen diferencias fisiológicas entre distintas *poblaciones *humanas. El color de la piel está causado por un patrón distinto en la síntesis de melanina, y constituye una adaptación FISIOLÓGICA a distintas intensidades solares. Así como los rizos típicos de las poblaciones negroides protegen el cerebro de un exceso de calor (es como llevar gorra) y se producen por diferencias fisiológicas en la síntesis de la queratina del pelo. Son rasgos fisiológicos que nos han permitido adaptarnos mejor hasta colonizar todo este pobre planeta, y es precisamente esa variabilidad la que nos favorece. ¡En la variedad está el gusto!


 
Entendido (curioso, lo de los rizos).

Pese a todo, y por si existiera alguna confusión, quizá debamos recordar que un análisis genético no podría determinar si la muestra pertenece a un hombre negro o a un blanco. 




> Por cierto, parece que los de la RAE no se han actualizado, siguen hablando de “los caracteres de la *raza* negra”. Habrá que mandarles un correo!


 
No consigo ver esa entrada.


----------



## cuchuflete

Tal vez se ha visto en el diccionario Espasa...



> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:*raza *
> 
> 
> f. biol. Cada uno de los grupos en que se subdividen algunas especies zoológicas y cuyos caracteres diferenciales se perpetúan por herencia:
> raza negra,blanca.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

roseruf said:


> Por cierto, parece que los de la RAE no se han actualizado, siguen hablando de “los caracteres de la *raza* negra”. Habrá que mandarles un correo!


 


cuchuflete said:


> Tal vez se ha visto en el diccionario Espasa...


 
Gracias *cuchuflete*, ya sabemos a quién hay que enviar ese correo...


----------



## alexacohen

Sí, Cuchu, pero mira lo que dice este diccionario:


> From Merriam Webster's Collegiate Dictionary
> 
> Main Entry: *3race*
> Function: _noun_
> Date: 1580
> Etymology: Middle French, generation, from Old Italian _razza_
> *1 :* a breeding stock of animals.
> *2 a* *:* a family, tribe, people, or nation belonging to the same stock *b* *:* a class or kind of people unified by shared interests, habits, or characteristics <the English _race_>
> *3 a* *:* an actually or potentially interbreeding group within a species;
> _also_ *:* a taxonomic category (as a subspecies) representing such a group.
> *b* *: *breed *c* *:* a category of humankind that shares certain distinctive physical traits


 
Razas de perros aparte, para mí la única definición que tiene algún sentido para definir las diferencias dentro de la raza humana (perdón, especie, vaya lío) es la 2b: a class or kind of people unified by shared interests, habits, or characteristics.


----------



## alexacohen

_Homo galaicus:_
Subespecie de _Homo hispanicus_ que se suele encontrar al Noroeste de la Península Ibérica, aunque haya ejemplares dispersos por todo el territorio español y aledaños.
Características raciales: Los individuos pertenecientes a esta raza suelen llevar un adminículo llamado "gaita", que utilizan para comunicar un sentimiento llamado "morriña" que ocurre cada vez que los sacan de su tierra ancestral.
Alimentación: Básicamente, consiste en una masa de pan fermentada y rellena llamada "empanada", normalmente acompañada de una especie de hierba autóctona llamada "grelos". En las ocasiones especiales también suelen ingerir fauna marina, especialmente un tipo de arañas peludas gigantes llamadas "nécoras" y "centollas", junto con el cefalópodo conocido como "pulpo à feira".
Lenguaje: hablan un dialecto del Latín llamado Gallego, que se caracteriza por el uso continuo de diminutivos con "ñ".

NOTA: Que no se me alporicen los gallegos. Mis hijas son gallegas.


----------



## borgonyon

Ea, alexa! Añado lo siguiente:

_Homo sonorensis:
__Sub-subespecie_ de _Homo mexicanus_ que suele habitar en el desierto de Sonora, aunque están regados por todo el continente americano. Conocidos por un defecto de pronunciación de la "ch", solo tienen el sonido de la "sh".
Su alimentación es básicamente tortillas de harina y carne asada. Se les conoce por tener gusto por el Bacanora, los cusis y la chúcata, las péchitas y las melcochas.


----------



## AGATHA2

roseruf said:


> Respondiendo a Agatha2: el problema no es la cantidad de variación, sino dónde están esas diferencias (en qué posiciones del genoma, en qué tipo de material genético...). Un simple cambio de *un sólo nucleótido* condena a miles de niños a vivir con fibrosis quística, o a morir antes de los 3 años por determinadas formas del Síndrome de Gaucher, hace más altos a los individuos con Síndrome de Marfan pero más frágiles sus arterias, etc... UN sólo cambio. Entre el hombre y el chimpancé (por ejemplo) a pesar de haber muy pocas diferencias, el genoma está organizado de forma distinta, puedes verlo de modo gráfico en la web del proyecto Ensemble al escoger los distintos genomas (a la derecha, dónde dice Ensemble 46, me temo que el de gorila aun no está disponible)


 
Muchas gracias por el link ! Ya sé que el asunto no es tan sencillo. Lo que quería decir era que habiendo relativamente poca diferencia entre especies de hominidas no tiene mucho sentido distinguir razas humanas que en realidad solo se distinguen por poquisimos detalles y si estoy bien informada la diferencia genética entre dos individuos de la mismisima población puede ser más grande que la diferencia entre individuos de diferentes "razas" humanas.


----------



## roseruf

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pese a todo, y por si existiera alguna confusión, quizá debamos recordar que un análisis genético no podría determinar si la muestra pertenece a un hombre negro o a un blanco.



 Pues la verdad es que sí...  En genética no hablamos de razas por los motivos que ya han quedado expuestos, hablamos de *poblaciones*. Es decir, un conjunto de individuos más o menos emparentados (es una clasificación puramente arbitraria y más o menos subjetiva). Cuanto mayor grado de parentesco, más parecido genético. Determinados marcadores genéticos son más frecuentes en unos u otros grupos étnicos (o poblaciones), lo que permite (con un grado de probabilidad bastante variable, no es, ni por asomo, una ciencia cierta) determinar el origen de un individuo, a qué población pertenece. Estos marcadores se utilizan en identificaciones forenses (junto con otros parámetros) para identificar restos y, sobretodo, en biología evolutiva, ya que nos permite "ver" las migraciones y mestizajes humanos. Siempre he creído que la evolución humana es una rama preciosa de la biología, y hoy en día se basa, en gran medida, en la *genética* de *poblaciones*.



Víctor Pérez said:


> No consigo ver esa entrada.


Lo siento, puse "negroide" en la RAE (por si las moscas tenía alguna acepción a la que no estaba acostumbrada...)


----------



## alexacohen

Nos hemos quedado callados todos. 
Claro que, después de las estupendas explicaciones de Roser, creo que está muy claro.
Hay una especie humana, y dentro de esa especie humana hay poblaciones. (Supongo que en lugar de "poblaciones" podríamos decir "pueblos" o "naciones", sin referirnos a la geografía, sino a lo que quiera que sea que esas poblaciones tienen en común). 
¿Roser? ¿Lo he entendido bien?


----------



## roseruf

alexacohen said:


> Hay una especie humana, y dentro de esa especie humana hay poblaciones.
> ¿Roser? ¿Lo he entendido bien?



Así es, al menos en mi opinión.



alexacohen said:


> (Supongo que en lugar de "poblaciones" podríamos decir "pueblos" o "naciones", sin referirnos a la geografía, sino a lo que quiera que sea que esas poblaciones tienen en común).



Población es un término más amplio, definido por "el usuario", suele ser el término que se emplea en genética. Pueblo y nación son totalmente geopolíticos y no tienen nada que ver con características fisiológicas y/o antropológicas (se puede cambiar de nacionalidad). Tal vez un término adecuado podría ser etnia. Pero yo me quedo con población...

Un saludo,
Roser


----------



## Fernando

alexacohen said:


> En la Edad Media se consideraba que el animal que más se parecía al ser humano era el cerdo. Los futuros médicos diseccionaban cerdos para aprender anatomía humana.



Esto sigue siendo así, por lo que he leído. Muchas operaciones se practican en cerdos y los órganos más compatibles para donaciones interespecíficas son los de cerdo. Los grandes monos son demasiado caros y no dan mucho mejor resultado.


----------



## alexacohen

roseruf said:


> Población es un término más amplio, definido por "el usuario", suele ser el término que se emplea en genética. Pueblo y nación son totalmente geopolíticos y no tienen nada que ver con características fisiológicas y/o antropológicas (se puede cambiar de nacionalidad). Tal vez un término adecuado podría ser etnia. Pero yo me quedo con población...


La verdad, lo de etnia no me gusta mucho. Prefiero población, pero a los profanos en genética (y yo soy muy profana) población nos suena a folleto turístico: "a la entrada de la población se halla el monumental  monumento a los Caídos... de la burra". Por otra parte, se habla del pueblo gitano, o la nación quechua...  Complicadillo, ¿eh?


----------



## roseruf

alexacohen said:


> población nos suena a folleto turístico: "a la entrada de la población se halla el monumental  monumento a los Caídos... de la burra".


JAJAJA, muy buena!!



alexacohen said:


> Por otra parte, se habla del pueblo gitano, o la nación quechua... Complicadillo, ¿eh?


 También habrás oído hablar de la etnia gitana. Es un término más amplio, y tal vez, no lo sé, no tiene los matices negativos que tiene raza, al menos para mí. Te lo proponía como alternativa a población, porque ya veo que no te gusta...
Para mí cuando hablamos de nación quechua nos referimos a los aspectos sociopolíticos de sus integrantes, no de los rasgos genéticos (y por lo tanto fisiológicos) que les puedan ser propios, si es que existen. Pero supongo que ya es rizar el rizo...
Un saludo,
Roser


----------



## alexacohen

No, si no es que no me guste población, sólo que para mí, que me licencié en Geografía e Historia, población = geografía: núcleos de población, poblaciones itinerantes, pirámides de población, asentamientos de población... por eso no usamos las palabras con el mismo sentido. Cuando hablas de población lo entiendo, ¡pero el problema es que lo que yo veo es un montón de casas! (ya sé que se refiere a las personas, pero no puedo evitarlo).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Queridos coforeros:

Llegados a este punto de la discusión, me pregunto si, a modo de resolución voluntaria, no podemos hacer la declaración de buenas intenciones siguiente:

*- las razas humanas no existen*
*- solo existe la especie humana*
*- la especie humana se divide en poblaciones*

Por lo tanto, al menos en estos foros, los que suscribamos esta resolución nos comprometemos a:

*- no usar la terminología derivada del concepto "razas humanas"*
*- informar de esta resolución voluntaria a todo aquel que utilice ese concepto, sin que ello sea un impedimento para que siga haciéndolo, si lo desea *


----------



## Aderyn

Entonces, supongo que ya no se debería hablar del "racismo" tampoco, ni de "racistas", habría que inventar nuevos términos para usar en el foro. Y a partir de ahora, para la gente de América, el 12 de octubre debe ser el "Día de la población"...


----------



## alexacohen

Aderyn said:


> Entonces, supongo que ya no se debería hablar del "racismo" tampoco, ni de "racistas", habría que inventar nuevos términos para usar en el foro. Y a partir de ahora, para la gente de América, el 12 de octubre debe ser el "Día de la población"...


 
Oh, sí, por supuesto, que se puede hablar de racismo y de racistas.

"Racismo" es la estúpida creencia de que el haber nacido casualmente dentro de determinada población, lo hace a uno mejor que los demás.

Racistas son aquellos que creen esa estupidez.

El doce de octubre tendrá que contestarlo otra persona. No tengo ni idea de lo que quieres decir.


----------



## pejeman

Aderyn said:


> Entonces, supongo que ya no se debería hablar del "racismo" tampoco, ni de "racistas", habría que inventar nuevos términos para usar en el foro. Y a partir de ahora, para la gente de América, el 12 de octubre debe ser el "Día de la población"...


 
Para nosotros los de acá, más bien es el día de la despoblación.


----------



## Aderyn

alexacohen said:


> Oh, sí, por supuesto, que se puede hablar de racismo y de racistas.



Bueno, claro que se puede hablar de lo que se quiera, pero si se está de acuerdo en que: las razas humanas no existen, solo existe la especie humana, la especie humana se divide en poblaciones, y (como ha sugerido Víctor Peréz):


> Por lo tanto, al menos en estos foros, los que suscribamos esta resolución nos comprometemos a:
> 
> *- no usar la terminología derivada del concepto "razas humanas"*
> *- informar de esta resolución voluntaria a todo aquel que utilice ese concepto, sin que ello sea un impedimento para que siga haciéndolo, si lo desea*


Pues no sería nada lógico que se siguieran usando los términos "racismo" y "racista" en el foro. That was my point.



alexacohen said:


> El doce de octubre tendrá que contestarlo otra persona. No tengo ni idea de lo que quieres decir.


Me parece un poco raro que te lo tenga que decir alguien del Reino Unido, pero el doce de octubre se conoce en muchos países hispanohablantes como el "Día de la raza" (de hecho, desde 1918 hasta 1958 su nombre oficial en España era la "Fiesta de la Raza").

Si ya no se va a usar _la terminología derivada del concepto "razas humanas"_ en el foro, a lo mejor se debería referir a ese día con otro nombre (de ahí lo del "Día de la población", not a totally serious suggestion, you know)...


----------



## Aderyn

pejeman said:


> Para nosotros los de acá, más bien es el día de la despoblación.


Encontré esto en Wikipedia:

El Día de la Resistencia Indígena es una festividad —y feriado— oficial el 12 de octubre en Venezuela, el mismo día del Día de la Raza en otras naciones a lo largo de América Latina. La festividad originalmente conmemoraba era el "descubrimiento" de América por parte de Cristóbal Colon, decretada en tiempos de Juan Vicente Gómez como festividad Nacional. Pero por muchos años esto ofendió a algunos indígenas, que defendían y defienden el hecho de que la conquista y los conquistadores ocasionaron un genocidio sobre los pueblos originarios de América. El nuevo día de la resistencia indígena conmemora así la Resistencia de los nativos americanos en contra de los conquistadores.


----------



## alexacohen

Aderyn said:


> Pues no sería nada lógico que se siguieran usando los términos "racismo" y "racista" en el foro. That was my point.


Bueno, es que la lógica humana deja bastante que desear. También hay por ahí mucho nazi suelto y Hitler hace la tira que se suicidó.


> Me parece un poco raro que te lo tenga que decir alguien del Reino Unido, pero el doce de octubre se conoce en muchos países hispanohablantes como el "Día de la raza" (de hecho, desde 1918 hasta 1958 su nombre oficial en España era la "Fiesta de la Raza").


¿Por qué te parece raro? En 1.958 yo no había nacido siquiera. Y no conozco las fiestas de los demás países hispanohablantes, como tampoco conozco las de Francia, o Portugal. Y los tengo al lado. No veo por qué tendría que conocerlas.


----------



## roseruf

Aderyn said:


> Entonces, supongo que ya no se debería hablar del "racismo" tampoco, ni de "racistas", habría que inventar nuevos términos para usar en el foro. Y a partir de ahora, para la gente de América, el 12 de octubre debe ser el "Día de la población"...



 Para mí, racista es el que sí cree que existen las razas humanas, y cree que las hay mejores o peores (casualmente, la suya siempre es la mejor...). El corolario de la estupidez ya lo ha hecho Alexa. Así que hay racistas, por desgracia (saben poco de genética evolutiva...)

¡Lo del "Día de la Raza" no lo había oído en mi vida! Para mí el 12 de Octubre es el Pilar o el día de la Hispanidad (supongo que en Cataluña se oye más el Pilar...). Dado mi grado de despiste, ¡para mí es un día de fiesta y punto! ¡¡Y si es puente, pues mejor!!
Saludos, Roser


----------



## Joca

roseruf said:


> Para mí, racista es el que sí cree que existen las razas humanas, y cree que las hay mejores o peores (casualmente, la suya siempre es la mejor...). El corolario de la estupidez ya lo ha hecho Alexa. Así que hay racistas, por desgracia (saben poco de genética evolutiva...)
> 
> ¡Lo del "Día de la Raza" no lo había oído en mi vida! Para mí el 12 de Octubre es el Pilar o el día de la Hispanidad (supongo que en Cataluña se oye más el Pilar...). Dado mi grado de despiste, ¡para mí es un día de fiesta y punto! ¡¡Y si es puente, pues mejor!!
> Saludos, Roser


 
Olá!

E, por falar em racismo, existe atualmente um conceito ainda maior, que é o chamado "especiesismo", ou seja, o fato ou a pretensão de o ser humano se achar superior a todas as demais espécies. Mas isso é tema para outra discussão, pois não?


----------



## Aderyn

El hombre medio (¿man in the street?) probablemente no sepa nada de la genética evolutiva (aunque quizás sí sepa un poco de las culturas de otros países donde hablan el mismo idioma  ), pero dado que lleva toda la vida oyendo de "la raza humana", "la raza negra", etc (incluso puede encontrar este tipo de términos en el diccionario oficial de su idioma), no es de extrañar que crea que existan las razas humanas. Eso no quiere decir que sea "racista", a menos que también crea que él pertenece a una raza superior a otra.




			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué te parece raro? En 1.958 yo no había nacido siquiera. Y no conozco las fiestas de los demás países hispanohablantes, como tampoco conozco las de Francia, o Portugal. Y los tengo al lado. No veo por qué tendría que conocerlas.


También me parecería raro que un británico no hubiera oído de Australia Day o de Bastille Day. Yo no llevo mucho tiempo aprendiendo español, pero lo de "¡Viva la raza!" lo he leído bastantes veces y me parece extraño que un hispanohablante no lo haya oído nunca, especialmente dado que el 12 de octubre se celebra con el nombre de "El día de la Raza" en la mayoría de los países de habla hispana.




			
				Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Por lo tanto, al menos en estos foros, los que suscribamos esta resolución nos comprometemos a:
> 
> *- no usar la terminología derivada del concepto "razas humanas"*
> *- informar de esta resolución voluntaria a todo aquel que utilice ese concepto, sin que ello sea un impedimento para que siga haciéndolo, si lo desea *



^^Veo que nadie ha suscrito a la resolución de Victor, de todos modos...


----------



## alexacohen

Aderyn said:


> El hombre medio (...) probablemente no sepa nada de la genética evolutiva (aunque quizás sí sepa un poco de las culturas de otros países donde hablan el mismo idioma ),


Hasta ahí, estamos de acuerdo, o casi. Yo no sé nada de genética, pero he aprendido que no es "raza humana" sino "especie humana".
Aunque quizás sí sepa un poco de las culturas de otros países donde hablan mi mismo idioma, no presumo de saberlo todo. 


> Yo no llevo mucho tiempo aprendiendo español, pero lo de "¡Viva la raza!" lo he leído bastantes veces y me parece extraño que un hispanohablante no lo haya oído nunca, especialmente dado que el 12 de octubre se celebra con el nombre de "El día de la Raza" en la mayoría de los países de habla hispana.


Pues ya somos dos que no lo hemos oído. Y lo pregunté en mi trabajo: Ninguno sabía nada del Día de la Raza. 


> Veo que nadie ha suscrito a la resolución de Victor, de todos modos...


Yo la suscribo.


----------



## ampurdan

> También me parecería raro que un británico no hubiera oído de Australia Day o de Bastille Day. Yo no llevo mucho tiempo aprendiendo español, pero lo de "¡Viva la raza!" lo he leído bastantes veces y me parece extraño que un hispanohablante no lo haya oído nunca, especialmente dado que el 12 de octubre se celebra con el nombre de "El día de la Raza" en la mayoría de los países de habla hispana.


 
Te parecerá extraño, pero no es algo que se enseñe en las escuelas de España hoy en día. 

Yo lo aprendí no hace mucho de boca de un chileno, no sabía que antes en España también tenía esta denominación.

Es más, me parece una denominación chocante, porque, aceptando la definición tradicional de raza, en primer lugar los españoles de España no constituyen una raza aparte de los países de su alrededor (cosa que no creo que en el siglo XIX fuera pensada de otro modo) y, en segundo lugar, en muchos países americanos conviven muchas de las tradicionales razas y hay mucho mestizaje...


----------



## Outsider

Hace algún tiempo, supe que en Portugal también hubo un «dia da raça» en la época de la dictadura. ¡Yo jamás había oído esa expresión en mi vida! Creo que dejó de usarse con la democratización del país.


----------



## Fernando

Yo sí había oído lo del Día de la Raza, que entiendo que se refiere a la "Raza Hispánica", más aun cuando se celebra en países en que la definición genética de raza no tiene ningún sentido. En términos actuales políticamente correctos, entiendo que sería el "Día del conjunto de etnias castellano-hablantes", aunque lo del "Día de la Resistencia Indígena" lo supera ampliamente.

La verdad es que desde que en España a los gitanos se les llama en los telediarios "etnia gitana" en lugar de "raza gitana" tampoco les ha ido mucho mejor.


----------



## plazoleta

ampurdan said:


> Te parecerá extraño, pero no es algo que se enseñe en las escuelas de España hoy en día.
> 
> Yo lo aprendí no hace mucho de boca de un chileno, no sabía que antes en España también tenía esta denominación.
> 
> Es más, me parece una denominación chocante, porque, aceptando la definición tradicional de raza, en primer lugar los españoles de España no constituyen una raza aparte de los países de su alrededor (cosa que no creo que en el siglo XIX fuera pensada de otro modo) y, en segundo lugar, en muchos países americanos conviven muchas de las tradicionales razas y hay mucho mestizaje...


 
Bueno, la palabra "raza" sí que se ha utilizado aquí durante el franquismo como apelativo del "verdadero español" defensor de la "una, grande, libre". A mí no me resulta desconocida la palabra con esas connotaciones. Existe una película firmada por el propio Francisco Franco que se llama así: Raza. Y en algunas ciudades todavía existen Avenidas de la Raza (por cierto, ya va siendo hora de que les cambien el nombre). Y, efectivamente, el 12 de Octubre era el día de la raza. A ese sí le cambiaron el nombre cuando cambiaron otras cosas, y le pusieron "de la hispanidad".


----------



## Outsider

La noción de raza es por naturaleza subjetiva, y de todas maneras la palabra tiene varios significados:



> raza.
> 
> 1. f. Casta o calidad del origen o linaje.
> 2. f. Cada uno de los grupos en que se subdividen algunas especies biológicas y cuyos caracteres diferenciales se perpetúan por herencia.
> 3. f. Grieta, hendidura.
> 4. f. Rayo de luz que penetra por una abertura.
> 5. f. Grieta que se forma a veces en la parte superior del casco de las caballerías.
> 6. f. Lista, en el paño u otra tela, en que el tejido está más claro que en el resto.
> *7. f. Calidad de algunas cosas, en relación a ciertas características que las definen.*


Así que no me choca que se hable de «raza hispánica» o hasta «raza española». Me queda claro que quien lo dice se refiere a nociones culturales sin pretensiones científicas.


----------



## ampurdan

De acuerdo, pero entonces ese uso de "raza" no era el mismo que el de los nacionalsocialistas, por utilizar el ejemplo más extremo, porque se basaba en rasgos culturales y no biológicos... Eso es lo que me choca en esa expresión.

EDIT - El "de acuerdo" iba referido a Fernando y plazoleta.

Outsider. Sí, supongo que tienes razón. 

De todas formas, es cierto que la (mestiza) España cristiana ha tenido siempre una obsesión de absurda puridad racial y cultural contra todo lo judío y lo "moro". De manera que en eso de "Día de la Raza" hay un batiburrillo de ideas algo contradictorias.


----------



## plazoleta

Fernando said:


> La verdad es que desde que en España a los gitanos se les llama en los telediarios "etnia gitana" en lugar de "raza gitana" tampoco les ha ido mucho mejor.


 
Esto que dices aquí me parece importante. Ya dije en mi primer mensaje en este hilo que, quien quiere evitar la "incorrección política" de la palabra "raza" suele usar "etnia", pero viniendo a significar lo mismo (grupo humano diferenciado de otros). 

¿Son importantes las palabras? Sí, yo pienso que en cierta medida lo son porque reflejan una determinada forma de ver las cosas. Pero por sí solas no cambian la realidad. Es decir, que se use la palabra raza u otra diferente no implica en sí una actitud racista o no. Una persona puede usar "raza" por ignorancia, por no ser catedrática en genética evolutiva o en antropología cultural, por pensar que es un término correcto porque viene en los diccionarios..., y no por ello pensar que unos seres humanos son superiores a otros. Otra persona puede ser muy políticamente correcta y no usar la palabrita en cuestión, y además tampoco decir "negro" ni "chino", y sin embargo ser un perfecto racista, considerarse superior a otras personas y disciminarlas efectivamente.

Este es un foro sobre palabras, pero a veces las palabras no son tan importantes como las acciones.


----------



## Outsider

plazoleta said:


> Ya dije en mi primer mensaje en este hilo que, quien quiere evitar la "incorrección política" de la palabra "raza" suele usar "etnia", pero viniendo a significar lo mismo (grupo humano diferenciado de otros).


Hay una diferencia implícita entre «raza» y «etnia». La primera suele tener una conotación de objetividad biológica sin fundamento científico (aunque su conotación también depende del contexto, como acabamos de ver). La segunda es más neutra.


----------



## Fernando

ampurdan said:


> De todas formas, es cierto que la (mestiza) España cristiana ha tenido siempre una obsesión de absurda puridad racial y cultural contra todo lo judío y lo "moro". De manera que en eso de "Día de la Raza" hay un batiburrillo de ideas algo contradictorias.



Efectivamente, pero tiene todo el sentido. ¿Por qué va a ser racista un islandés, que puede rastrear sus antepasados hasta el danés que llegó a la isla? ¿Ante quién va a presumir?

La gente sólo mantiene ideas de pureza en sitios donde no hay pureza y tiene valor (¿?) mantenerla. Si había marranos a montones en Toledo en el siglo XVI es donde tiene sentido crear los estatutos de limpieza de sangre y los bóers se mantienen como un grupo blanco "perfecto" entre un montón de negros. Lo mismo en la multiétnica Viena de principios de siglo y así sucesivamente. Estoy tentado de incluir en esta lista a la minoría gitana en un mar de payos.

Por algún motivo más o menos enfermizo a la gente le empieza a parecer que mezclarse con el vecino es una traición, sobre todo en términos genéticos, ya que como bien sabía cualquier pagano, como se casase con una cristiana, ya sabía lo que iban a ser los hijos. La mezcla genética se convierte en una amenaza mortal para la pervivencia de la propia cultura.

Como derivado, lo que siempre me ha parecido curiosísimo es la repugnancia sexual de la otra "raza". O sea, que los racistas pensasen que relacionarse con un miembro de otra raza del sexo opuesto era no solamente criminal sino "asqueroso". Vamos, que a mí Beyoncé me tenía que dar asco (1).

(1) Por si acaso: Beyoncé, que conste que no tengo ningún problema contigo.


----------



## Fernando

Según Wiki (por favor, cum grano salis) la denominación "Día de la Raza" ni siquiera es española, sino argentina y ya se la quitó el invicto Caudillo en 1958.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Día_de_la_Raza


----------



## alexacohen

Fernando said:


> La gente sólo mantiene ideas de pureza en sitios donde no hay pureza y tiene valor (¿?) mantenerla. Si había marranos a montones en Toledo en el siglo XVI es donde tiene sentido crear los estatutos de limpieza de sangre (...)


Fernando, no me líes... que los judíos no somos una raza, ni una etnia, ni una población. Lo único que hemos hecho es practicar una religión diferente. 
Lo de que somos una "raza" no sé de dónde ha salido. Ha funcionado muy bien, en todo caso.


----------



## Fernando

alexacohen said:


> Fernando, no me líes... que los judíos no somos una raza, ni una etnia, ni una población. Lo único que hemos hecho es practicar una religión diferente.
> Lo de que somos una "raza" no sé de dónde ha salido. Ha funcionado muy bien, en todo caso.



Sí, pero no me lo digas a mí, díselo a los de los expedientes de limpieza de sangre de los siglos XVI y XVII o a las leyes de Nuremberg.

En cuanto a si lo de esencial de ser judío es religioso o pertenecer a una estirpe (el hijo de judía, etc.) o a un estado creo que ha dado para muchos libros. ¿Un judío católico o ateo es una contradicción en los términos?

Ya sé que cualquier parecido entre un falasa y un judío ruso es pura coincidencia.

En cualquier caso, sólo quería decir que la preocupación por la pureza sólo aparece en amibientes "manchados".


----------



## alexacohen

Fernando said:


> Sí, pero no me lo digas a mí, díselo a los de los expedientes de limpieza de sangre de los siglos XVI y XVII o a las leyes de Nuremberg.
> 
> En cuanto a si lo de esencial de ser judío es religioso o pertenecer a una estirpe (el hijo de judía, etc.) o a un estado creo que ha dado para muchos libros. ¿Un judío católico o ateo es una contradicción en los términos?


Con lo de judío católico me he perdido . 
Yo lo que quería decir es que el thread iba de razas, y los judíos no somos una raza... así que, en teoría, no deberíamos contar.


----------



## AGATHA2

Fernando said:


> Como derivado, lo que siempre me ha parecido curiosísimo es la repugnancia sexual de la otra "raza". O sea, que los racistas pensasen que relacionarse con un miembro de otra raza del sexo opuesto era no solamente criminal sino "asqueroso".


 
Un asco muy relativo porque mirando la población hasta en sitios y debajo de regímenes extremamente racistas siempre había mezclas de "razas"


----------



## AGATHA2

alexacohen said:


> Con lo de judío católico me he perdido .
> Yo lo que quería decir es que el thread iba de razas, y los judíos no somos una raza... así que, en teoría, no deberíamos contar.


 
Claro que los judios no son una raza, pero los espanoles menos todavia


----------



## Fernando

AGATHA2 said:


> Un asco muy relativo porque mirando la población hasta en sitios y debajo de regímenes extremamente racistas siempre había mezclas de "razas"



De alguna forma, lograban superar las arcadas.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No quisiera, compañeros, que el hilo se nos vaya de la mano. Sería una pena...

Quiero recordar que la cuestión era debatir sobre si consideramos que la especie humana está o no compuesta por varias razas. Creo que la conclusión, sobre todo gracias a los aportes de *Roser*, ha sido clara y tajante. Por eso me permití emitir esa especie de declaración de intenciones a la que, al menos por ahora, solo *Aderyn* parece oponerse abiertamente. 

A ese propósito, *Aderyn*, nadie prohíbe que se hable de “razas humanas” y, si alguien lo hace, nadie le va a tildar sistemáticamente de racista. A lo que me refiero es que no debemos hacer el caldo gordo a los racistas oficializando las armas que ellos mismos utilizan_: “existen varias razas, unas son mejores que otras y, por lo tanto, unas son peores que otras”_. Debemos combatir afirmaciones como esta hasta desde la semántica. 

Del racismo y de los racistas*, **Aderyn*, hay que hablar más que nunca, pero, por mucho que nos interese, creo que es preferible no hacerlo en un marco que no le corresponde (el de este hilo). Para ello ya existen en WR varios debates, algunos aún vivos: _El racismo y la xenofobia en Es__paña, Racism in USA, What is the attitude towards emigrants in your country?, What is racism?_, etc. Además de que siempre podemos abrir uno específico.

Estoy seguro que, en el fondo, *Aderyn*, estás de acuerdo en que de lo que se trata es de combatir el racismo, como hay que combatir el maltrato, la pederastia o la explotación de los niños, por solo citar algunas aberraciones. Pero esto es como lo de la mujer del César: no solo hay que estar de acuerdo con ello, sino también decirlo. Esperamos ansiosos una señal tuya y de tantos más que aún no se han manifestado.


----------



## Prometo

Victor Pérez,

Te respondo tarde; no había visto tu pregunta. 

Se han publicado resultados de investigaciones clínicas que demuestran (y se observa en la medicina) un número de distinciones (a las que llamé "fisiológicas") entre determinados grupos étnicos.

Por ejemplo: la manera que metabolizamos sustancias químicas o el grado de nuestra vulnerabilidad a ciertas enfermedades, como la hipertensión. 

El por qué de estas diferencias es ahora un tópico de controversia intensa entre los estudiosos de estas materias

Como ejemplo del clásico "naturaleza vs. crianza", una parte de este debate ve involucrados a ciertos factores genéticos, mientras que los otros explican que existen razones ambientales y sociales a las que se pueden culpar.

Me parece que hacen falta todavía muchos más estudios cuidadosos antes de concluir "con ciencia cierta" (digamos), si hay o no evidencia de una pre-determinación biológica ligada a la población étnica a la que pertenecemos.

Lo que no quiere decir que se vindicaría el concepto de razas.  Estoy de acuerdo con tu Declaración de Barcelona.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gracias por tu participación y por tu adhesión, *Prometo*.

Supongo que aún no se ha dicho todo en materia de genética evolutiva humana pero tendremos que componérnosla con lo que tenemos.


----------



## Fluteroo

Nadie me puede negar que un rostro humano puede atribuirse a una zona geográfica, siendo que este hilo está escrito en los tres idiomas coloniales europeos, pero como rioplatense  en Australia, sé que mi cara no cuenta mi origen ni cultura (Apenas dice Europa) y cuando se me cruza un rostro que no puede ser otra cosa que el de un americano nativo, alguien que no puede ser otra cosa que un hombre de mi tierra y de mi cultura, me entra una especie de melancolía, me gustaría que mi cara cuente quién soy y de dónde vengo.


----------



## Josita

Mi cara y piel cuentan que soy de Brasil,pero al mismo tiempo soy un poco de Africa y de Europa.Algo raro verdad,pero ahora no hay manera de  diferenciar las personas una vez que los pueblos estan cada vez mas conectados...por su cultura,religion y por la sangre que corre por las venas.
Entonces somos una unica especie...O por lo menos asi pienso yo,con mi sincera opinion.


----------



## alfmartinez

las diferencias no llegarian a considerar raza a las diversas etnias. Pero, aunque la ciencia concluya que haya razas, tampoco significaria que una es mejor que otra (cada grupo cultural se adapto mejor a ciertos ambientes)


----------



## Outsider

Fluteroo said:


> Nadie me puede negar que un rostro humano puede atribuirse a una zona geográfica, siendo que este hilo está escrito en los tres idiomas coloniales europeos, pero como rioplatense  en Australia, sé que mi cara no cuenta mi origen ni cultura (Apenas dice Europa) y cuando se me cruza un rostro que no puede ser otra cosa que el de un americano nativo, alguien que no puede ser otra cosa que un hombre de mi tierra y de mi cultura, me entra una especie de melancolía, me gustaría que mi cara cuente quién soy y de dónde vengo.


Pero su cultura lo dice muy mejor...


----------



## vince

Cuanto mas se mezcla gente de colores de piel diferente, mas se hacen ridiculos los conceptos de raza y del racismo. Todos somos de la raza humana y tenemos la libertad de escoger quien y que somos.


----------



## Josita

vince said:


> Cuanto mas se mezcla gente de colores de piel diferente, mas se hacen ridiculos los conceptos de raza y del racismo. Todos somos de la raza humana y tenemos la libertad de escoger quien y que somos.


 

Has dicho todo


----------



## Arrius

Las características de las razas humanas son superficiales. Lo esencial es que todos los habitantes de la tierra puedan producir progenitura con una pareja de cualquier otra raza, y que el fruto de su unión sea normalmente también fertíl, lo que no occurre con el hijo de un asno y una yegua, parientes demasiado lejanos por eso. Además, eso es mucho más fácil para nosotros que un lío entre un San Bernadino y una chihuahua a pesar de ser ambos caninos. 
Pero descartando a Adán, hay la posibilidad que homo sapiens evolua en al menos dos focos separados que, ya inteligentes, se mezclaron después. Esta teoría es mucho más probable que la existencia de seres extra-terrestriales parecidos a nosotros en que creen mucha gente. He conocido varios amigos que pensaban así pero no sé dónde buscar información en el tema de una origen multiple del hombre.


----------



## roseruf

Arrius said:


> Las características de las razas humanas son superficiales. Lo esencial es que todos los habitantes de la tierra puedan producir progenitura con una pareja de cualquier otra raza, y que el fruto de su unión sea normalmente también fertíl, lo que no occurre con el hijo de un asno y una yegua, parientes demasiado lejanos por eso. Además, eso es mucho más fácil para nosotros que un lío entre un San Bernadino y una chihuahua a pesar de ser ambos caninos.
> Pero descartando a Adán, hay la posibilidad que homo sapiens evolua en al menos dos focos separados que, ya inteligentes, se mezclaron después. Esta teoría es mucho más probable que la existencia de seres extra-terrestriales parecidos a nosotros en que creen mucha gente. He conocido varios amigos que pensaban así pero no sé dónde buscar información en el tema de una origen multiple del hombre.



La verdad es que tu mensaje me resulta bastante consfuso y no sé si te he entendido bien. Pensaba que el tema habia quedado bastante claro ya que lo hemos discutido a conciencia. Creo que ni Adan ni los extraterresters vienen a colación en este hilo, ya que este es un foro de linguística y el tema era que "raza" no nos parecia un término correcto y nos resulta más correcto hablar de etnia o población cuando hacemos referencia a los distintos miembros de la especie humana. 
Si entiendo bien tu último párrafo me da la sensación de que pides bibliografia. No creo que este sea el lugar adecuado, pero si a nuesto moderador le parece bien, te recomendaré "Human Evolution" de _Roger Lewin_, si bien en la sección de Evolución Humana de cualquier biblioteca de una facultad de ciencias podrias encontrar información más que suficiente. Sin Adanes ni extraterrestres (espero).



vince said:


> Cuanto mas se mezcla gente de colores de piel diferente, mas se hacen ridiculos los conceptos de raza y del racismo.* Todos somos de la raza humana y* tenemos la libertad de escoger quien y que somos.



*Especie *humana!


Un saludo,
Roser


----------



## EmilyD

Please forgive my Spanish and feel free to correct it!

I am in agreement that all humans are of one species, and that "race" is a social construct.

In the US there are the terms *"biracial"* and *"multiracial"* based on a belief (not mine) in the existence of multiple races.  I am curious to learn if these terms are used in other places where English is spoken...

Hopefully this is relevant, to the original post!  If not, my apologies to the Mods!

With fondness for all, Nomi
Favor a disculpar mi manejo del castellano, y corrijalo libremente!

Estoy de acuerdo que todos humanos son de un especie, y que "raza" es una construccion social.

En los estados unidos, hay los terminos: "biracial" y "multiracial" basados en una creencia ( no la mia) en la existencia de razas multiples.  Estoy muy interesada a aprender (integrareme?) si los terminos sean ocupados en otros paises donde ingles esta hablado...

Espero que este sea pertinente al aporte original, Si no, mis disculpas alos Mods!
Con carin~o a todos,  Nomi


----------



## bb008

Hola

Para mí es una sola raza/especie humana y que como "hombres" presentamos características culturales y físicas muy definidas, total cuando morimos nuestros esqueletos son del mismo color.


----------



## Arrius

A thousand pardons. I thought this was a cultural thread which allowed some speculation. I shall crawl away to some dark corner and think upon the error of my ways.


----------



## Chtipays

Fluteroo said:


> Nadie me puede negar que un rostro humano puede atribuirse a una zona geográfica, siendo que este hilo está escrito en los tres idiomas coloniales europeos, pero como rioplatense  en Australia, sé que mi cara no cuenta mi origen ni cultura (Apenas dice Europa) y cuando se me cruza un rostro que no puede ser otra cosa que el de un americano nativo, alguien que no puede ser otra cosa que un hombre de mi tierra y de mi cultura, me entra una especie de melancolía, me gustaría que mi cara cuente quién soy y de dónde vengo.



Fluteroo, supongo que en Astralia puede ser más fácil distinguir tus connacionales, pero en Francia, frecuentemente me encuentro con Arabes que me parecen mexicanos o que me hablan en árabe pensando que yo soy árabe y cuando estuve en la India la gente me hablaba en Indi y se enojaban si contestaba yo en Inglés. A que "raza" pertenezco, me pregunto yo.


----------



## Chtipays

A los que creen que las razas exiten, les recomiendo los libros  de Luigi Luca Cavalli-Sforza, profesor de genética de poblaciones en Stanford. 

Sus estudios genéticos han mostrado que todas las poblaciones fuera de Africa forman un solo grupo genéticamente homogéneo. Blancos, negros, amarillos, verdes o cafés somos todos sumamente parecidos, hasta los Vascos están dentro. Bueno, los verdes puede que sean de otro planeta.

En contraste, la diversidad genética dentro de Africa es inmensamente grande. Las poblaciones que por siglos fueron etiquetadas como "negras" son extremadamente diferentes entre ellas. 
Normalmente, el centro de origen de una especie es el sitio donde uno encuentra la mayor diversidad genética de esa especie. La especie humana proviene de Africa. 

Nos preocupamos mucho de la pérdida de la diversidad genética en los tigres o en los rinocerontes porque eso puede amenazar la sobrevivencia de estas especies. Pero nos preocupamos menos de la pérdida de diversidad de nuestra propia especie. 
Considerando la baja esperanza de vida en la mayoría de los países Africanos, tal vez la sobrevivencia de nuestra especie también esté amenazada.


----------



## Galician Girl

bb008 said:


> Para mí es una sola raza/especie humana y que como _"hombres"_ presentamos características culturales y físicas muy definidas, total cuando morimos nuestros esqueletos son del mismo color.


¿Como qué?
Mi esqueleto no sé si es marrón o beis o blanco. 
Pero no soy un hombre, y mi esqueleto no es igual que el de un hombre.
No me incluyas en el sexo masculino, si no te importa.
Sólo hay una especie humana, estoy de acuerdo con Víctor Pérez. 
En esta discusión los compañeros decidieron no usar el término "raza".


----------



## bb008

Estoy hablando de la palabra "hombre" como "humanidad toda" que incluyen, niños, mujeres, hombres, ancianos, todos tenemos piel, huesos, cabeza, saliva, no me estoy refiriendo a lo "masculino". Y aclaro que apoyo lo que dijo Víctor Pérez al principio no estamos hablando de Racismo.


Primera Acepción del RAE
*hombre.*
(Del lat. _homo, -ĭnis_).
*1. *m. Ser animado racional, varón o mujer.


----------



## Mañolandia

Chtipays said:


> A los que creen que las razas exiten, les recomiendo los libros de Luigi Luca Cavalli-Sforza, profesor de genética de poblaciones en Stanford.


Pues hazte un favor. No los leas (especialmente "el quienes somos") Todos los estudios de genética de poblaciones posteriores han literalmente machacado sus estudios. Su método basado en "los componentes parciales" daba una población europea de origen paleolítico del 1% respecto de la actual (él la situaba en el País Vasco) y el 99% de europeos procedía de Oriente Medio durante el Neolítico. Con los métodos actuales el 85% de la población europea, era ya europea durante todo el paleolítico.
 Date una vuelta por cualquier página sobre genética de poblaciones.http://dienekes.blogspot.com/  por ejemplo.


----------



## Mañolandia

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Para mí es una sola raza/especie humana y que como "hombres" presentamos características culturales y físicas muy definidas, total cuando morimos nuestros esqueletos son del mismo color.


También el de los gorilas, elefantes, perros, ratas y el de cualquier vertebrado. El calcio es el calcio, si fuesemos insectos y nuestros exoesqueletos fuesen de quitina (un glúcido) sería otra cosa. El argumento del esqueleto es muy poético, ya lo usó Diógenes para denunciar la existencia de esclavos, pero aplicado a la genética de poblaciones, quizá no sea muy riguroso


----------



## Chtipays

Mañolandia said:


> Pues hazte un favor. No los leas (especialmente "el quienes somos") Todos los estudios de genética de poblaciones posteriores han literalmente machacado sus estudios. Su método basado en "los componentes parciales" daba una población europea de origen paleolítico del 1% respecto de la actual (él la situaba en el País Vasco) y el 99% de europeos procedía de Oriente Medio durante el Neolítico. Con los métodos actuales el 85% de la población europea, era ya europea durante todo el paleolítico.



Yo creo que estás un poco perdido Mañolandia. 
Sin embargo quiero puntualizar lo siguiente antes de retomar el hilo de la discusión original
Por fortuna la ciencia no es algo estático, felizmente algunos estudios son refutados o mejorados cuando se descubren mejores métodos de estudio .  Es muy raro encontrar un científico que no haya estado jamás equivocado. James Watson equivocó y tanto que lo corrieron de su trabajo, sin embargo, no creo que haya que desechar toda su investigación debido a que se equivocó recientemente. 

No creo que nadie se haga un favor NO LEYENDO a Cavalli-Sforza, aun si gracias a métodos actuales algunos de sus estudios han sido superados.  Y que es eso de venir a decir NO LEAS ESO. ¿Porque crees que puedes venir a decirle a la gente qué no debe leer? Personalmente, prefiero que me digan; lee esto con espíritu crítico.

Te decía que estás perdido porque la pregunta es ¿Una o varias razas humanas? 
Y vuelvo a Cavalli-Sforza:

_The classification into races has proved to be a futile exercise for reasons that were already clear to Darwin."_ (Cavalli-Sforza, Menozzi, & Piazza, 1994, p. 19) 
El libro está disponible en google books, pero hay que leerlo teniendo en mente que fué publicado hace más de 10 años y como claramente lo ejemplifica  Mañolandia, parte de estos datos podrían ser actualmente inexactos


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¿Qué se opina de ello en vuestros países o en vuestro entorno? ¿Qué percepción tenéis de ello?



Y, llevando mi gorro de moderadora, les pido el favor de contestar ésta pregunta del primer post, y dejar de seguir los senderos y caminos de opíniónes personales.

Gracias por su comprensión.


----------



## mirx

A mí no me cabe duda de que hay una especie humana, y varias razas diferentes; unas mejores que otras sí, pero sólo en el medio ambiente en el que se han desarrollado. 

Cientos de siglos adaptándonos, han creado una amalgama de razas, esto es claramente idntificable en los génes. Y también estoy seguro que en no muchos años volveremos a ser una sola especie, las condiciones en que vivimos están en su mayoría controladas por el hombre, y no hay mucha necesidad de adaptarse a cosas específicas. El clima y el medio ambiente, la dieta, la altura, la temperatura y otros fenómenos naturales han sido la causa de que entes, en un principio iguales, se hayan desarrollado muy distintamente.

¿Qué si hay razas diferentes? Las hay.

¿Qué si siempre las hubo? Por supuesto que no, tan es así que hay quienes afirman (con bases científicas) que venimos de peces.

Saludos.


----------



## roseruf

Ya que lo aseveras con tanta determinación a pesar de que llebamos 7 páginas de discusión en al que han participado biologos y genetistas de diversas areas, te agradecería que reforzaras tu respuesta con, al menos, un ejemplo de esas razas que propones mentando sus características que le sean únicas y características y que permita aislarla y distinguirla de el resto de "razas". Lo digo porque ya mentamos que a nosotros nos era imposible hacer esa distinción, tal vez puedas aclaranos ese punto.

Un saludo,
Roser


----------

